# Brighter Tail Light



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey fellow MIMB members. I've noticed, while riding at night that my rear tail light does not light up enough when reversing at night. (not bright enough)
Does anyone know of any aftermarket lights you could install on the rear of the brute. BTW already have hid's just need to see, while backing up now.
Any comments appreciated.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Lots of people wire up some cheap fog lights on the back... There are a few threads on here with discussions on whether or not one of the loose plugs at the rear of the bike are wired up for reverse lights... Some say the plug works, some say not... I haven't tried it yet, but been wanting to try it...


---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I was thinking about buying like an Led Smd strip of lights off ebay for like $15 and see how that went. Was thinking that since this is MIMB someone had made an invention of a brighter taillight or something so you can see when you reverse. I night ride because it's so hot here in houston to ride in the afternoon.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

for like $20 u can rig up a light with a toggel switch


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Like Jason said. Supposedly the pig tail in the back is tied into the reverse switch. Some have luck with it some can't even find the pigtail. Lol


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering does anyone know the stock tail light bulb number. Might be able to look up a brighter one to fit in the stock location.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

1157 stock auto bulb


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

A 2357 has 8 more candlepower than the 1157 does. If you can find one. Or you can buy a LED bulb that fit's the 1157 socket. 3157 will not fit it is the flat socket style.

Tried to find the candlepower list I use to have. Goto your local Napa and an experienced person can tell you how they are rated. Careful though you get to bright and the heat may melt the lens if your brake light stay's on.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a cheap set of LED Fog Lights that I bought from Advance Auto mounted on my Brute, they work fine as long as they stay dry, but when they get wet from riding in deep mud holes, they act up. I use a rocker switch to turn them off and on.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Took a round fog light from a late 90's model ford and mounted it under the storage box for a B/U light on the Big Bear when I use to hunt. Previously I had the same on a TimberWolf hunting bike. Works great, bright, fully adjustable and absolutely water proof. Also used a relay to power the light from the battery. When put in reverse the light comes on automatically.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that I think about it, there is a how to somewhere on here that showed how to wire in a push button "momentary" switch and mount it in the shifter so it makes contact with the switch when put in reverse, then powers a relay to a light on the back... 


---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

ALSO.. You could tap into the wiring for the reverse light on the pod, just splice into the power supply, run it to a separate relay and then to a light... The reverse pod light comes on when you put it in reverse... 


There are several ways you can accomplish this.. Just use your imagination! LOL


---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, read this thread.. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8770&highlight=back+up


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

On my 09 bike there is 2 pig tails on the back. I was told there are for countries/areas that allow street legal riding. So one pigtail is for signal lights and one for the reverse light.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks gpinjason and everybody else. Will try to find a very bright Led bulb that has like 20 Leds on ebay, to see if the tail light will be brighter.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Thanks gpinjason and everybody else. Will try to find a very bright Led bulb that has like 20 Leds on ebay, to see if the tail light will be brighter.


If you go that route, why not just get a clear LED light for a trailer or headache rack that just uses a cutout and snaps into a rubber grommet? Thats what style my tail light is (I have a write-up in the How To's)...but I installed it a little differently. Its bright as heck....but red. I've seen similar lights, and I know it wouldn't be hard at all to fab up a little bracket in the frame back there to pop one in to.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^ I was interested in a direct plug and play Clear tail light lens on ebay, but the price got to me. I think they were asking something ridiculous like $60 or $70 and they had different colored ones. 
Trying to find a direct fit will be hard. I'm going to try out a little bulb on ebay that has like 20 smd leds white light, and see how bright that is.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I tell you what do the write up filthyredneck did and i promise it works fine. It did for me. Its oval light used for a trailer that you can buy at walmart or any local parts store. I still put the oval light in but mixed how i mounted it and i love it. It delets the whole kawaie tail light assembly which is cool cause that thing was cheap.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I had this same question a while back. One of the pig tails does come on when shifter is in reverse acording to my volt meter.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*will any of these work on brute*

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ispPage&Page2Disp=/tail-brake-turn.html#BA15s


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder if this one would work... seems like this one would be the brightest with 45 Leds:bigeyes:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...tion=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/115x-x45-T.htm

Or this one with 18 Leds so it won't melt the housing.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...&category=CAR&Page2Disp=/specs/1156-x18-T.htm


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just an FYI.. I verified this plug DOES indeed light up when you put the shifter in reverse... Think I'm gonna find a cheap like to throw on mine now! 



















---
- Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dont see why not. I heard those dont last but six months to a year depending on use. Never hurts to try


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Brighter light for backing up? I noticed that the tail tight has a white strip on the bottom but its completely blocked by a metal bar. I would think it would be a lot brighter if it wasnt there.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> Brighter light for backing up? I noticed that the tail tight has a white strip on the bottom but its completely blocked by a metal bar. I would think it would be a lot brighter if it wasnt there.


the clear on the bottom of the stock light is for a license plate in places that allow atvs on the street..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

heres ya a reverse light ...could built a bracket to house it and mount it on back ,between the frame


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Just an FYI.. I verified this plug DOES indeed light up when you put the shifter in reverse... Think I'm gonna find a cheap like to throw on mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You beat me to it i was going to test those today but u saved me some work lol.Think im going to rig one up to this and try her out.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> I wonder if this one would work... seems like this one would be the brightest with 45 Leds:bigeyes:
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...tion=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/115x-x45-T.htm
> 
> Or this one with 18 Leds so it won't melt the housing.
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...&category=CAR&Page2Disp=/specs/1156-x18-T.htm


 Nice find but i dont think it would hold up to water that gets in there.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

If your going to install a light using those wires, it would be a good idea to use a relay. Some have said it burnt the sensor out, unless you use LED then it may be ok. This has been discussed many of time, I used a relay on mine, no problems and simple to do!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

would a inline fuse work good too like a 5 or 10.


----------

